
The Real Story Behind Wayland and X (2013) [video] - striking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQoQE_HDG8g
======
shmerl
That's from Linux.conf.au 2013, but still a very good video.

From the more recent developments, Nvidia is getting closer to enabling
Wayland support in their closed driver.

